# Boy Scouts ruination is complete



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The ruination of a once fine boy's organization is complete. They are dropping the "Boy" from the name.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/02/the...-from-the-name-of-their-flagship-program.html


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ugh, disgusting. Nothing to do with normal gender affirmation is safe anymore. We already have Girl Scouts. What do we need girls in Boy Scouts for? We don't, they just want to screw with the kids' minds.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Ugh, disgusting. Nothing to do with normal gender affirmation is safe anymore. We already have Girl Scouts. What do we need girls in Boy Scouts for? We don't, they just want to screw with the kids' minds.


You're leaving out the confused kids who don't know if they are a boy, a girl or a bumblebee.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Uhhh... what's going to happen to the Camp Fire Girls, they were a lot more fun than the Girl Scouts.

*Rancher*


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

It is the social engineering of the sheeple, who will just accept it and won't say a damn thing.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

That's okay....

They won't get any more of my hard-earned money for their popcorn sales.

I used to give them $10-$20 if they could look me in the eye and recite the pledge. They got to keep the cash and the product.

The Girl Scouts? Since they let in transgenders, I have pulled a parent aside and told them I wouldn't be buying or promoting their organization any longer. To a person, they all said they understood.

I will start doing the same with the once BOY Scouts of America.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

OK, if you read the article there will be SEPARATE boy/girl groups. Girls are allowed to join female only troops and pursue the same badges, skills, and knowledge. After having one kid participate in Girl Scouts I can see why many want to do what the boys are doing. This is more of a condemnation of girl scouts than something which diminishes BSA.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Scouts suck ..... tell all of your friends.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

So they will be known as ...... what? GNSA*?


*Gender Neutral Scouts of America.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

For over a hundred years the organizations, boy and girl functioned quite well separated.

I was a scout myself as were my brothers, our father was a scoutmaster, was a great place to learn in.

Youngest brother made eagle scout while attending the top private high school in their troop, Worcester Academy, 

to which he had earned a scholarship, and in doing so received a fellowship to the university, graduated magna cumme laude.

What we see here is the contamination of the leadership with left wing'd trash and *** peds, wonder how many belong to NAMBLA?

I informed the troop that I had belonged to last year that I would no longer donate the #10 cans of beans for the annual bean supper.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

A traditional, long standing and honored organization that helped boys prepare to be MEN... might have to change it to The Tinkerbells of America now.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

In todays society being a man is wrong. I don't understand what happened.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It’s the systematic destruction of traditional all male institutions. Same for any other group assigned privledge by the left. Therefore gays and women must be included. Just wait until they start assigning percentages of who has to be included or excluded. Then the head scratching begins when young men do not have the the attitudes and behaviors society needs.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Everytime I pass a group of "boy scouts" raising money at the local grocery store etc, I ask them if they can;

Recite The Pledge and Prove It;
Tie a Specific Knot (Square Knot, Bowline, CloveHitch, 2 Half Hitches etc etc and Prove It,
Do 1 Push Up for every year old they are and Prove It
Produce a Totin'Chip and a Pocket Knife 

All of this without their "mommy's" chiming in with some such nonsense...

If So I will give them a donation.

Since 2007, I've kept my money. 

(Disclaimer; Son1 earned his Eagle Scout Badge in 2006. He has mailed it back to the group once known as The Boy Scouts of America. A sad day
indeed.)


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I shed real tears over this. As an Eagle Scout, And Scout master, I’m sickened.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> You're leaving out the confused kids who don't know if they are a boy, a girl or a bumblebee.


Or a Sasquatch!



jimb1972 said:


> OK, if you read the article there will be SEPARATE boy/girl groups. Girls are allowed to join female only troops and pursue the same badges, skills, and knowledge. After having one kid participate in Girl Scouts I can see why many want to do what the boys are doing. This is more of a condemnation of girl scouts than something which diminishes BSA.


I believe on the surface you are correct but this goes much deeper. This is just more, as another poster put it, social engineering. If this was just about giving the girls the opportunity to learn the same skills as the boys why not start another girl scouts arm that focused on that. Why do the boys need to have part of their heritage castrated from the name? I'm all for girls learning these skills but imho they went about this all back assward.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

We should have seen this coming. When we let men use women's restrooms and visa versa. What do we expect.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

It is a continuation of the left's war against God, this part of it through their war on boys in their attempts to feminize them. 
Boys need time separate with other boys around men to teach them how to be men. 
The same as girls need time separate with other girls around women to teach them how to be women.

Gender confusion is not something that is just happening, it is being taught in our school systems with our tax money. We now have legalized gay marriage. We have "gender inclusive" restrooms where boys and girls and the confused are encouraged to use whichever one they want, in some cases even showers in high schools.



> Girls Sharing Showers with Boys at Public Schools
> https://www.cnsnews.com/commentary/matt-sharp/girls-sharing-showers-boys-public-schools
> 
> Feds: School Must Allow Mixed Sex Shower | The Daily Caller
> ...


Masculine men are being blamed for all the worlds ills. This will continue to spread.



> The University of Texas is treating masculinity as a 'mental health issue'.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blo...eat_masculinity_as_a_mental_health_issue.html
> 
> University Hosts 'Masculinity Confession Booth' Instructing Male Students to Repent
> ...


It's all part of the lost man's war against God. Much of it being driven by *********.



> Romans 8:6 For to be carnally minded is death; but to be spiritually minded is life and peace. 7 Because the carnal mind is enmity against God: for it is not subject to the law of God, neither indeed can be.
> 
> Mark 10:6 But from the beginning of the creation God made them male and female. 7 For this cause shall a man leave his father and mother, and cleave to his wife; 8 And they twain shall be one flesh: so then they are no more twain, but one flesh. 9 What therefore God hath joined together, let not man put asunder.
> 
> ...


It's just sickening what's happening in this world.
He which testifieth these things saith, Surely I come quickly. Amen. Even so, come, Lord Jesus. Revelation 22:20


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

just another mile marker on the highway to hell sigh...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

***BREAKING NEWS*****

Liberal Democrats agree to allow NAMBLA to keep the word "boy" in it's title in exchange for the same word being taken from Scouts.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> It is a continuation of the left's war against God, this part of it through their war on boys in their attempts to feminize them.
> Boys need time separate with other boys around men to teach them how to be men.
> The same as girls need time separate with other girls around women to teach them how to be women.
> 
> ...


Amen Boss, the time is indeed near.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> ***BREAKING NEWS*****
> 
> Liberal Democrats agree to allow NAMBLA to keep the word "boy" in it's title in exchange for the same word being taken from Scouts.


Apparently they intend Scouts to mean scouting Mr Sphincter.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> ***BREAKING NEWS*****
> 
> Liberal Democrats agree to allow NAMBLA to keep the word "boy" in it's title in exchange for the same word being taken from Scouts.


'Boy'?

I thought NAMBLA is the National Association of Marlon Brando Look-Alikes. :vs_blush:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> 'Boy'?
> 
> I thought NAMBLA is the National Association of Marlon Brando Look-Alikes. :vs_blush:


I bet there are a lot of boys who wish that were the case.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I say that everything goes into one organization...The Morpho Scouts.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> I say that everything goes into one organization...The Morpho Scouts.


I loved that show as a kid. My favorite was the Red Ranger. Mighty Morpho Power Scouts assemble!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wonder if they will create a vagisil badge?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I gladly take this opportunity to shed some light on a not-so-well-known organization...

Introducing Trail Life USA: https://www.traillifeusa.com/

Their Mission Statement:


> Membership in the program has both youth and adult elements. Youth membership in the program is open to all who meet the membership requirements, and is currently designed for *biologically male* children under the age of 18. The adult applicant must be at least 18 years of age and subscribe to and abide by the Trail Life USA Statement of Christian Faith and Values as well as the Oath and Motto of the program. While the program is undergirded by Biblical values and unapologetically reflects a Christian worldview, there is also a clearly defined inclusion policy for youth. Accordingly, all boys are welcome irrespective of religion, race, national origin or socio-economic status. Our goal is for parents and families of every faith to be able to place their boys in a youth program that endeavors to provide moral consistency and ethical integrity in its adult leaders. Charter partners own and operate local groups, selecting leaders and admitting members as they deem beneficial to their group and within the parameters of the national policy. The basis for the program's ethical and moral standards is found in the Bible. *In terms of sexual identification and behavior, we affirm that any sexual activity outside the context of the covenant of marriage between one man and one woman is sinful before God and therefore inconsistent with the values and principles of the program*. Within these limits, we grant membership to adults and youth who do not engage in or promote sexual immorality of any kind, or engage in behavior that would become a distraction to the mission of the program. We welcome boys whose parents are seeking a faith-based outdoor adventure program that places an emphasis on character development, leadership, and moral purity, and who aspire to live in accordance with the values expressed in the program's Oath and Creed.


One would suppose that a "biologically male" child who acts like a girl would still be allowed, but I don't think this boundary has been tested.

Anyways, our church is a sponsor of this fine program, and we have many adult members who are troop leaders.

The girl's partner organization is American Heritage Girls: https://www.americanheritagegirls.org/
Their "Inclusion Policy" is as follows:


> All *biological girls* of any color, creed, race, national origin and socioeconomic status who agree to live according to the standards of the AHG Oath and the AHG Creed are invited to be members of American Heritage Girls.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> In todays society being a man is wrong. I don't understand what happened.


If men being men is "wrong", I don't wanna be right.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The sheep, must be made to look like sheep!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What kind of parents approve of this kind of behavior??? They should be prohibited from procreation.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Resurrecting this thread because I think this fits here.

Mormons to pull 400,000 youths out of struggling Boy Scouts
https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifestyle/mormons-pull-400000-youths-out-of-struggling-boy-scouts



> For decades, The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints was one of Boy Scouts of America's greatest allies and the largest sponsor of troops.
> But on Jan. 1, the Utah-based faith will deliver the latest blow to the struggling organization when it pulls out more than 400,000 young people and moves
> them into a new global program of its own.





> Losing the church will mean about an 18% drop in Boy Scout youth membership compared with last year's numbers and mark the first time since
> the World War II era that the figure will fall below 2 million. At its peak in the 1970s, more than 4 million boys were Scouts.
> Wayne Perry, a church member who is a past president of Boy Scouts of America and a current member of its national board, said the end of the long-term
> alliance will sting and force many regional councils in the U.S. West to lay off employees and sell some camps.


This will be the biggest weakness in their move. While pulling their boys out for an alternative organization, and I understand their increasing 
spiritual instruction, they are not providing a full substitute for the scouting experience. I believe they have the money to do so. 
This may inspire some who really love the scouting experience to seek troop affiliation through sponsors outside the church.


> The church's new youth program will weave in camping and other outdoor activities in parts of the world where that's feasible, but there won't be uniforms
> or a chance to earn the coveted Eagle Scout rank - the highest in Scouting - that was long seen as a key milestone for teenage boys in the church. The focus will
> be squarely on religion and spiritual development, with youth working toward achievements that earn them rings, medallions and pendants inscribed with images
> of church temples.


While I'm not a fan of the Mormon Church, I understand their reasoning and applaud this move.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I Have to agree with ji9mb1972. I had 3 daughters that were in "Girl Scouts". What a disappointment. Their idea of camping was spending a night at the Mall. The women that ran it definitely had problems with male authority. I pulled them out before they got too much influence and taught them myself. It would have been nice if they could have experienced the scouting I did.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Demitri.14 said:


> I Have to agree with ji9mb1972. I had 3 daughters that were in "Girl Scouts". What a disappointment. Their idea of camping was spending a night at the Mall. The women that ran it definitely had problems with male authority. I pulled them out before they got too much influence and taught them myself. It would have been nice if they could have experienced the scouting I did.


There's a lot of things I dislike about Girl Scouts, but the camp in our area is great. They have more rugged programs to choose from.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Boy Scouts have generally become a disgusting foolish organization. The BSA used to be a wonderful organization but they let the mentally ill politically corrupt and sexually deviant crowd infiltrate the ranks of the BSA.

Slippy's Boy Scout Challenge; I've been doing this for years;

When you see a group of Boy Scouts at the grocery store peddling popcorn or whatever, ask the boys a question related to scouting or camping or any question. You will get an answer first from a mommy or a puswad daddy standing nearby. Then they will prompt the boy to answer usually which usually ends up being the wrong answer or a some mumbling version or nonsense.

Then tell them you will buy a box of their popcorn IF THEY CAN DO TWICE THEIR AGE IN CORRECT AND PROPER PUSHUPS. 
Not ONCE has a boy successfully completed my task.

Or, I keep some cordage in my truck, so I'll grab a length of rope and ask them to tie any knot other than a Square Knot. If memory serves, only a couple of times has a Scout completed this task, but less than 20% I believe.

Pathetic


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*My thoughts on the BSA, Past & Current.*

*Personal Stuff:*

I am age 71. I was a Boy Scout for 6 months; got kicked out for raiding a Girl Scout camp with stink bombs during one of our camp outs. Around 1973 I was tricked into becoming a Scoutmaster to cover for the current long-time Scoutmaster to undergo surgery. He conned me as he never returned. I remained in that position for 5 years, then moved across town and served as an Assistant to two other troops off and on another 4 years as my son became eligible for the Boy Scouts.

At the time I thought I was giving to the kids which is why I continued. But later in life I realized for all I gave them I got back in the form of training I would have never been able to get elsewhere. I was a night-college type person. I started out as a Management major. But after seeing what the senior level boys learned and knowing I would be competing with their likes in the future, I realized they learned more than I was in school making "As" in the study of leading organizations. So I switched over to Accounting to have an advantage.

The end result for me personally was I got degrees in accounting, computer systems and paralegal. But my real money maker was organizational analysis and management (mostly learned from scouting).

*Overall Stuff:*

As a 25 year year old leader I realized early on that there were two parts to a troop: Scoutmasters (& assistants) and the Troop Council backing them up.
I controlled me, the leader. I did not control the Council. And that terrified me and in my opinion was a major cause of the spiral down of the BSA.

Why? Because each council is comprised of parents or members of the community. Most are untrained in the ways of scouting. Most are on the councils out of the Council's need for "bodies, any body".
My biggest fear on camp outs is the Council would not insure that I had additional adults on the camp outs with me. Many times the promised help never showed up. What was I to do if a boy was injured? Remember that this was before cell phones. Was I to leave the troop to seek medical help?

And then there was the fear of a boy accusing me of improper activity. During all those years I had to supervise two rebellious boys that did not want to be there. They were only there because the parents forced them. I actually had to expel one because I could not risk my future life to him; I had zero control over him yet was responsible for him. I hope he turned out OK as he was actually a great 16 year old.

So I guess what I am saying is I saw the first line of management fail in the untrained council parents who in my opinion did very little supporting and supervising. Then came the wave of allowing Scoutmasters and assistants to be forced into the troops when it was obvious they were gay. But you could not refuse them per the BAS organization. That really scared the hell outta me. The Council Office (paid professionals) said all I could do was get more help on activities. It was great advice when you currently have very little help to begin with!

In later years I worked for a 60 person computer sales and software company. I started an Explorer post for high school girls and boys interested in programming. We had a whole building full of computers available at night when in that year kids were never able to get computer time. As is typical of the BSA program, the older kids did the annual planning and low and behold, they gifted me with a weekend camp out! Scared the hell outta me. But I had some great male and female coworkers that volunteered to teach programming and assisted on the camp-out.

But the truth is, I would not be a Scoutmaster today because of the monthly camp outs with male and female walking hormones! No siree. In my opinion, that has lead to the decline in scouting - their chasing away real dedicated leaders because *the risk to the leaders and their family has become too high.
*
Just my opinion. Thanks for letting me get this off my chest - I've been wanting to do this for a long time.

P. S. I have always said that I would be willing to go through hell with any boy that has reached the rank of Star Scout. That is two ranks below Eagle Scout. I always felt that by then a boy has gotten most of what he needs for life by then. The other two higher ranks are just for a certain few internal driven boys and sometimes for their parents (pushing).


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Down Scouting Memory Lane.*

This one is more for me. I was on the road for two hours today and began remembering my days as a Scoutmaster. Below are my most fun memories.

The goal of Boy Scouting is to shape the boy to be self-reliant first and then grow into leadership qualities (my paraphrase here). Camp-outs are the first time most boys could screw up their whole world for a few days without getting a scolding from their parents. If they dropped their food on the ground it was their problem. If they screwed up they learned from it. If they succeeded they learned from that too. So no matter what, they learned and grew. As long as they were safe I couldn't fail.

After I figured that out I then focused on the boy leaders. First I added a new position for a senior boy to fill, that being Safety. Now I no longer needed to watch over the boys so much. I then eventually realized the more stupid I became the more the boy leaders *had to work to save the day.* So on camp-outs I erected my camp and then sat under a tree and read my school books. Unless the Senior Patrol Leader himself (boss) asked me a question, my answer was always "That's a good question but I don't know. Go ask your Senior Patrol Leader." It was actually like being paid, although not paid, to be stupid and I shined in that area.

About five years as a Scout Master I took the troop to the regional summer camp for a week. Upon arrival I was to report to the main office with our Senior Patrol Leader. He introduced himself and me as the Scout Master and then began pushing paper and money.

A former scout from my first troop came out of the back office when he heard my name from the introduction. I had not seen Steve in about five years or so. He had just graduated from college, had a job lined up in September as an engineer and had volunteered as an adult leader at the camp for the entire season.

I didn't see him until he hollered "Jim Costa." I turned and immediately said "Steve, how the devil are you?" He threw his arms up and in an angry manner said "I don't know . . Ask your Senior Patrol Leader." He then went back into his office.

I was stunned and confused. How could my SPL piss someone off that quick without even speaking to him, I wondered. Steve came back and laughingly said "I have been waiting to see you again and say that to you. When I was in your troop I really thought you were the dumbest person on earth because no matter what the question was you always said that." We both were dying laughing because as an adult leader his training qued him and I was laughing because I knew that I really was that stupid! It was a great homecoming for both of us.

So now my most fondest memory. Those monthly camp-outs were hard when you are young, in love and away from the family. There were times when I questioned if my time was being used properly. Was I really helping the boys; was it worth it? (That was one reason why I studied on the camp-outs. I was double dipping time-wise so I could spend quality time with the family at home).

Then I met Jeffery. He was the smallest eleven year old I had ever seen. The boy leaders required that on every other camp-out we would hike a mile into camp. On Jeffery's first camp-out he appeared with a full pack and pack-frame that hung down to the back of his knees. He had a brown bag dinner in one hand and a heavy strange sleeping bag in the other. He said he got it from his Grandpa. It appeared to be military, was canvass and had a bag sewn into it to hold straw perhaps?. Well, he was then informed he also had to carry a patrol pup tent and its poles.

Being the great leader that I was, my place in the column was always in the rear so I wouldn't be tempted to bark orders in camp. Trust me, Jeffery was the last boy to arrive there as he continually had to stop and retrieve dropped gear. It was fun to watch.

One of my rules in camp was to never talk to a new boy until after lunch Saturday. This way he didn't see me as the adult in charge but rather his Patrol Leader being the one in charge. So after lunch I went over to visit as his patrol just finished filling themselves. I noticed his pack was laying over on the ground next to a tree as though it had fallen over. Some gear was spilled out around it, either by accident or from his excavation. What I saw was two books, a spare set of boots and a family size box of Colgate toothpaste (unopened of course).

The conversation went like this:

Me: "Are you having a good time Jeffery?"

Jeff: "Oh yes sir."

Me: "Great. Have you learned anything?"

Jeff: "Oh yes sir."

Me: "Great. What?"

Jeff: "Never let my Momma pack my pack!"

That ended our conversation as I had to retreat due to laughing my ass off. I realized *my time there was worth it.*
Oddly enough, Jeffery always prided himself in camping with the least amount of gear. He usually filled up his pockets and used a spare pair of jeans fashioned into a pack. He always used a plastic tarp as a tent instead of a heavy canvas pup tent. I don't know why.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Jim's Rant For The Day. A Scoutmaster's Nightmare.*

Again folks, this one is for me just to get things off my chest.

My biggest fear as a Scoutmaster was a new eleven year old boy on his first camp-out. Not so much for the obvious things such as not following their boy leader's orders to their wandering off alone or jumping over the fire. Oh no, these were just small concerns.

My real fear was their mothers when they returned home. New boys' perception of events retold to Mom can sometimes be misinterpreted. Here's a good example. We camped on the back forty of an Air Force base one weekend. It was a great weekend in perfect weather; a successful outing. Then I got one of those dreaded phone calls an hour after getting home Sunday.

Mom had a strong desire to discuss the fact that junior had been bitten by a baby alligator! Understandably she went nuts when I said I had no idea of what she was talking about. I told her I would call the Senior Patrol Leader and investigate. Half an hour later I explained to her that per his particular Patrol Leader, Junior had been playing with a lizard, it bit his finger and he was showing off to the other boys by dangling it.

Now to my nightmare, that of being accused of illicit activity with a minor. All of my fellow adult leaders were well aware of my personal fear of just being alone with a younger boy. One weekend camp-out it stormed Friday night beginning an hour after arrival and finally stopping about 1:00 AM.

My Assistant and I stayed high and dry in our pup-tent eating cookies and swapping jokes. About 1:30 we decided to check the camp out. All of the ship wrecked were sitting on two picnic tables with two large dining flies raised over them in an extreme "A" formation. This was the refuge erected for the flooded-out campers. Dan and I got to hear all the war stories. My personal favorite was from an older boy telling how he wasn't about to get caught in the lowland so he pitched on the rising side of a hill. He forgot to dig a diverting trench on the uphill side and his sleeping bag collected a river running through it!

Then I noticed a newby boy all alone in his patrol's camp sitting on the ground in front of his tent. Nobody could explain what he was doing there. Dan and I said we would check it out as we headed back to our camp. As we got closer I saw my fear turn to reality.

We had a side view of Junior as he was sitting with his legs crossed and was masturbating! My god, I had no training in this! I had no idea what I was supposed to do. What was amazing is as we approached he kept it up - there was a clear field between us and he obviously saw us. I asked Dan what we should do. He laughed and said, "You're on your own." and just stood fast as an observer as I entered the lion's den.

About ten feet away I realized he was stretching up his shoelace with his left hand and running a finger from his right hand vigorously up and down the string. Upon inquiry he explained he had a mosquito bite that itched! Folks, you can't make this stuff up.

I died a thousand deaths in that short walk alone to him. To this day I still don't know what I was supposed to do if it had been real.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

I swore I wasn't going to post this here but as serious as the world is now I changed my mind. I'll take my scolding. I received this email on my website:
*
Nice Rant again. What great scouting memories you have...*

You tell it well too. Your story about the mosquito bite on the scout's finger and him rubbing it up and down his shoe lace is wonderful. So innocent, but it looked so crazy. There's a famous, funny scene from a college football game where the bell ringer is energetically ringing the school bell that reminds me of your Rant:

1 Minute Video:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I got kicked out, for eating a Brownie!


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

See, You should have been ringing the bell.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

jimcosta said:


> See, You should have been ringing the bell.


It's an old joke Jim.

I evaded Catholic Priests, some of my friends, not so lucky.

So how do you get a nun pregnant? Dress her up as an alter boy.........


----------

